# Anyone using a Nektar Panorama P1 ?



## synthpunk (Aug 8, 2016)

with Logic X ? Comments, etc.

http://www.nektartech.com/PRODUCTS/Panorama-P1


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes, works really well, and you can customize to your needs!


----------



## Pixelee (Aug 8, 2016)

How about Cubase users? I'm kind of interested in this.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 9, 2016)

TX Stonz. 
Faders are smooth ? No paint peeling ? Can you split up the faders between mixer control and Midi CC control ? Did you consider the X-touch ? (twice the cost).



stonzthro said:


> Yes, works really well, and you can customize to your needs!


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 9, 2016)

The faders seem to work very well. Early on there was some lag on the faders but that seems to have been taken care of. No peeling paint as of yet (going on a year). I'm unsure about fader split. I'm sur the X-Touch is great, but the integration into Logic is why most go with Nektar - I have no idea if the X-Touch is capable and programmed to respond to plug-ins. As a side note I recently revived my P1 - I had been using a Fadermaster Pro due to the long throw faders, but am giving the P1 a second life, and I quite like it!


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 9, 2016)

I have an offer to sell my practically new p6 for little more than p1 (500 USD plus shipping) I'm a piano player and I opted for weighted keys. Other than that very satisfied with the keyboard and last update.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Aug 9, 2016)

Pixelee said:


> How about Cubase users? I'm kind of interested in this.


My P1 sliders were rough from day one and it never got any better. I used one with Cubase for a while then unplugged it and went back to using my Peavey PC-1600x, super smooth sliders  When working on large projects where I constantly open and close vst instruments like kontakt I got sick of the lag created by the unit, the reason I assume is because it's so highly integrated with Cubase and it takes a little time to send the info from plugins back to the unit for all the editing options. This may have changed with firmware updates since I stopped using it about a year back now. When it's unplugged kontakt instances open super quick, when the P1's plugged in there's a lag, enough to annoy me. Great unit otherwise.


----------



## Soundhound (Aug 9, 2016)

No paint peeling, very nice finish, good looking. Chicks dig it. That is the extent of my expertise with my P1.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 9, 2016)

Pixelee said:


> How about Cubase users? I'm kind of interested in this.


I'm using a P6, great quality controller, I love it with Cubase. Having the integration of Panorama and a tablet with Lemur everything is at your fingertips, well practically everything. I still use the keyboard and mouse out of habit...


----------



## Soundhound (Aug 9, 2016)

If I could piggy back here without hijacking...? P1 fans do you tend to use it more for CC data, riding levels, transport? Equally?


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 7, 2019)

Anyone still using one of these?


----------

